# feeding everyday?



## smellsfishy (Aug 12, 2003)

i have 5 6" caribes. would they get fat if i fed them everyday, or everyother day is good? i feed them smelt, catfish filet, shrimp, i stuff them with cichlid pellets. they are in a 100g with a powerhead.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Feed them every other day or every 2 days, they'll be fine.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

you can do once a day if u want just make sure they have room to swim and a power head for excercise


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

i'd stay on the one a day feeding until they get around 8" then go to the every other day interval, there most noticeable growth spurts are from fry upto 8" then they slow down. so it helps to keep em on a good steady diet till then


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

i used to feed mine every day but they got fat. Now i feed every other day


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

every other day


----------

